# راى  المسيحيه فى لبس المرأه



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

راى  المسيحيه فى لبس المرأه


الطبيعي وجود شهوة بين الرجل و المرأة و لقد ذكر هذا الكتاب المقدس:

" و قال للمراة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك بالوجع تلدين اولادا و الى رجلك يكون اشتياقك و هو يسود عليك." ( تك 3: 16 )

"و لا تشته امراة قريبك و لا تشته بيت قريبك و لا حقله و لا عبده و لا امته و لا ثوره و لا حماره و لا كل ما لقريبك" (تث 5 : 21)

"لا يعثرك جمال امراة و لا تشته امراة لحسنها" (سيراخ 25 : 28)

و لكن في المسيحية يجب ان يكون هناك سمو عن الشهوة فالقلب الممتلئ بحب الله لن يكون فيه مكان لأي شئ عالمي,
"النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل و للنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو" (ام 27 : 7)


طبعا أي ملابس غير محتشمة خطأ و السيد المسيح له المجد قال : "ويل للعالم من العثرات فلا بد ان تاتي العثرات و لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي به تاتي العثرة" (مت 18 : 7)

و الفيصل هو الكتاب المقدس الذي قال عن الزينة الخارجية و الثياب كما في رسالة معلمنا بطرس الأولي الإصحاح الثالث:

"1 كذلكن أيتها النساء ، كن خاضعات لرجالكن ، حتى وإن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة ، يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة
2 ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف
3 ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية ، من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب
4 بل إنسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد ، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ ، الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن
5 فإنه هكذا كانت قديما النساء القديسات أيضا المتوكلات على الله ، يزين أنفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن
"
و أيضا في رسالة معلمنا بولس إلي الأولي لتيموثاوس الإصحاح الثاني:
" 8- فاريد ان يصلي الرجال في كل مكان رافعين ايادي طاهرة بدون غضب و لا جدال.
9- و كذلك ان النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع و تعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن.
10- بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله باعمال صالحة.​​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع فى غايه الاهميه 

لان اللبس فعلا بقى مشكله

وخصوصا فى الجامعات 

اكيد اللبس المحترم لازم يكون من صفاتنا 

وان يتحلى بيها كل بناتنا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا نهيسى​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااا
لان اللبس بقى مشكلة في مجتمعنا العربي
مرسي للموضوع 
ربنا يبارك


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا النهيسي علي الموضوع الرائع
يارب حافظ علي اولادك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع هااااااام جدا يا النهيسى 
ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maroo maroo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا 
فعلا البس بقى مشكلة ميرررررررسى كتيررررر
ربنااااااااااايباااااركك


----------



## yousteka (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا يا استاذي

لان لازم كل بنت فينا تكون انجيل معاش بيشهد دائما للمسيح ومش نقلد اهل العالم في تصرفاتهم

مررررسي خالص ليك يا استاذي على الموضوع

ربنا مع حضرتك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اللبس يظن البعض انه مشكلة 

انما لكل انسان الحرية انه يطلع 

على السماء او ينزل الى جهنم

المهم ان لا يغري غيره


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اللبس يظن البعض انه مشكلة
> 
> انما لكل انسان الحرية انه يطلع
> 
> ...


شكرا جدا للتعليق الرائع جدا

الربيباركك أخى الحبيب


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع فى غايه الاهميه
> 
> لان اللبس فعلا بقى مشكله
> 
> ...


 شكرا أختنا الكريمه

للمرور الغااالى

العدرا معاااكم


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااا
> لان اللبس بقى مشكلة في مجتمعنا العربي
> مرسي للموضوع
> ربنا يبارك


أشكرك أختنا الغاليه

مرور كريم جدا
يسوع معاااكم


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا النهيسي علي الموضوع الرائع
> يارب حافظ علي اولادك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


شكرا أخى الحبيب

مرور غالى

الرب معااك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هااااااام جدا يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرور غااالى وكريم 
شكرا

المسيح يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> فعلا البس بقى مشكلة ميرررررررسى كتيررررر
> ربنااااااااااايباااااركك


شكرا أختى مارو

بركه الرب معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا يا استاذي
> 
> لان لازم كل بنت فينا تكون انجيل معاش بيشهد دائما للمسيح ومش نقلد اهل العالم في تصرفاتهم
> 
> ...


منتهى الشكر الرب يباركك

مرور مميز​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 9
 وَكَذلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ، مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّل، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ، 


موضوع جميل يا النهيسي
الرب يباركك​


----------



## maria123 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتير عل الموضوع المفيد


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 9
> وَكَذلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ، مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّل، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ،
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا كتير عل الموضوع المفيد


شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فعلا رائع

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

